# Thick n Dense Lawn Journal



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

New to forum but dont want to be a phonywithout a journal so setting up for now.. more to come...


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

Welcome fellow Michigander.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

So, today,I made a roller for my TM. Made it span from wheel to wheel.
The way ihaveit set up is so its fixed and not. weighed down. 
Theres foing to be a problem when I lower the deck. 
I gotta say though that striping is awesome! Hides a bunch of imperfections that can normally be seen.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

@HomerGuy 
Thank you
What part of the state are you about?


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

Thick n Dense said:


> @HomerGuy
> Thank you
> What part of the state are you about?


I live near Howell, but work in AA.


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

@Thick n Dense lookin' forward to pictures when you're brave enough!


----------

